# Is it time for a Gravel Grinder or ALL Surfaces Riders forum?



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

Is it time for a Gravel Grinder or ALL Surfaces Riders forum (or something along those lines)?

I love Cross but thin All Surface riding, gravel grinding, adventure rides, all road.... whatever we choose to call it, if definitely getting popular.

Who like me thinks a forum (linked with MTB review), is an idea that is having it time?

And area where, ride equipment that both us average Joe's, as well and manafacturers can all bounce ideas and alike on?


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

bump!!


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I think it should be a sub forum of RBR


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Donn12 said:


> I think it should be a sub forum of RBR


I agree with this. Even that is maybe a bit much. Not sure how many here are all that into gravel. I did a lot this winter and it is different.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

RBR Site Feedback/Issues forum


----------

